
US offers $10M bounty on hackers meddling in the presidential election - seesawtron
https://www.businessinsider.com/us-10-million-bounty-hackers-meddling-presidential-election-2020-8
======
ideals
[https://rewardsforjustice.net/english/election_interference....](https://rewardsforjustice.net/english/election_interference.html)

Direct link

------
alpineidyll3
Russia if you're listening.... :p Why would it be a .net?

